# Kostenfalle: Anrufbeantworter stimmt teurem R-Gespräch zu



## sascha (9 Februar 2005)

*Kuriose Kostenfalle: Anrufbeantworter stimmt teurem R-Gespräch zu 
*
Besitzer eines Anrufbeantworters können in eine kuriose Kostenfalle geraten. Experten von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de haben nachgewiesen, dass die Ansage des Anrufbeantworters unter Umständen als Bestätigung für die Annahme eines teuren R-Gesprächs gewertet wird. Die Folge können hohe – und für den Betroffenen unerklärliche - Kosten auf der Telefonrechnung sein. Die Erkenntnisse werden nun auch in einem Gerichtsverfahren eine große Rolle spielen. 

Seit Herbst 2002 wird in Deutschland das System des R-Gesprächs angeboten. Dabei zahlt nicht der Anrufer die Gesprächsgebühren, sondern der Angerufene. Dieser muss zur Sicherheit bestätigen, dass er die Kosten kennt und bereit ist, diese zu übernehmen. Das geschieht je nach System dadurch, dass der Angerufene entweder eine Tastenkombination in sein Telefon eingibt oder mit einem lauten „Ja“ die Zustimmung gibt. Doch das System hat seine Tücken, wie ein Experiment deutlich zeigt. Denn die Bestätigung mit „Ja“ muss nicht unbedingt der Angerufene selbst geben – es genügt, wenn er eine entsprechende Ansage auf seinem Anrufbeantworter hat. 

Bei einem Expertentreffen von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de in Bonn gelang der Nachweis. Bei einem ankommenden R-Gespräch wurde vor Zeugen ein als Ansage auf Anrufbeantwortern beliebtes Hörstück angespielt. In diesem beschwert sich ein fiktiver Kunde lautstark über seinen vermeintlich defekten Videorekorder. Das Hörspiel heißt 200Puls.mp3 und ist dutzendfach im Internet zu finden. Es zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass etliche Sätze mit den Worten „Ja, verdammte Scheiße“ beginnt. Bei entsprechendem Start des Hörspiels geschah das Erstaunliche: Das R-Gespräch-System akzeptierte das „Ja“ der Bandansage als Bestätigung. Die Zeugen konnten sich auf Kosten des Angerufenen das Hörspiel zu Gemüte führen. Das System wurde auf diese Weise in einem von vier Versuchen überlistet – immerhin eine Quote von 25 Prozent. Das liegt auch daran, dass das „Ja“ der Bandansage in dem Zeitraum zu hören sein muss, den das R-Gesprächssystem für die Bestätigung vorgibt. 

Die in unserem Experiment gewonnenen Erkenntnisse werden nun auch in einem Gerichtsverfahren eine Rolle spielen. In diesem Fall hatte ein Telefonbesitzer eine hohe Rechnung für angeblich akzeptierte R-Gespräche erhalten. Konkret handelte es sich um mehr als 40 R-Talk-Gespräche, alle in einer Länge von rund zwei Minuten – was wiederum der Länge des bei ihm auf dem Anrufbeantworter laufenden Hörspiels entspricht. Eine der Verbindungen ging allerdings über 17 Minuten. Das Gespräch wurde aufgezeichnet. Dabei ist zu hören, wie sich zwei Jugendliche darüber lustig machen, dass der Betroffene das Gespräch bezahlen müsse. Nachdem sich der Angerufene jedoch weigerte, die Kosten zu übernehmen, beantragte das entsprechende Telefon-Unternehmen einen Mahnbescheid. Um eine zügige Klärung der Angelegenheit im Klageverfahren zu erzwingen, hat der Anwalt des Betroffenen nun die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt. 

Welche Folgen die offensichtliche Sicherheitslücke im System der R-Gespräche hat, bleibt abzuwarten. Nutzer von Anrufbeantwortern sollten auf jeden Fall aufmerksam werden, wenn sie auf ihrer Telefonrechnung unerklärliche Posten für R-Gespräche finden. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

*Kostenfalle R-Gespräch / 0190-Gewinnanruf*

Guten Morgen,

mir ist neulich folgendes passiert:

Telefon klingelt, ich nehme ab, melde mich, das triggert eine Ansage, die sich nach einem der allfälligen 0190-Gewinnanrufe anhört:

blablabla... Sie haben gewonnen ... blablabla...
Wenn Sie mehr über Ihren Gewinn erfahren wollen, sagen Sie jetzt JA.
Dieser Anruf ist für Sie völlig kostenfrei.

Da habe ich dann sicherheitshalber aufgelegt.

Das kam mir widersprüchlich vor. Wenn ich eine 0190-Nummer anrufen soll, wird die ja in der Bandansage ja genannt. Könnte es sich bei dem Anruf um ein - natürlich nicht kostenloses - R-Gespräch mit Abzockoption gehandelt haben?

Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mfg   

telefonmann


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Februar 2005)

Hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber Teltarif hat den Bericht aufgegriffen unter http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw08/s16345.html


> Anrufbeantworter kann zur Kostenfalle werden
> 
> Vorsicht beim Aufzeichnen der Bandansage
> 25.02.2005, 12:15
> ...


Ich finde es ja toll, dass ich meinen Anschluss fuer R-Gespraeche sperren lassen kann, aber warum muss ich mir eigentlich fuer jede neue Abzockmasche wieder eine Gegenmassnahme einfallen lassen? Wie waere es mit einer globalen Liste "Ich will nicht abgezockt werden", wo prinzipiell alle solchen Dienste drauf landen, wenn sie irgendwie teuer werden koennen? Scheint so, als waere das dem Innovationspotenzial des Standorts Deutschland abtraeglich...

Viel Spass im Wochenende,
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ja toll, dass ich meinen Anschluss fuer R-Gespraeche sperren lassen kann


Ich finde es garnicht toll, dass ich meinen Anschluß für diesen Mist sperren *muß* wenn ich das nicht haben will.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es garnicht toll, dass ich meinen Anschluß für diesen Mist sperren *muß* wenn ich das nicht haben will.


und woher weiß ich, * welchen *Mist ich sperren muß, da ich jeden potentiellen Anbieter separat sperren *muß*

PS: der Link im Artikel von Teltarif sollte mal korrigiert werden 



> Wie die Sicherheitsexperten von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de herausgefunden haben, kann die Ansage des Anrufbeantworters unter Umständen als Bestätigung für die Annahme eines teuren R-Gesprächs gewertet werden.




```
http://www.diealerschutz.de/
```


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch richtig.
Durchblicken kann da keiner mehr.


----------



## Humorlos (27 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Entwurf zur Ergänung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes ( http://www.bmwa.bund.de/Redaktion/Inhalte/Pdf/TKG-AendG-2005,property=pdf.pdf ) ist vorgesehen, dass bei der Regulierungsbehörde eine zentrale Liste zur Sperre von R-Gesprächen geführt werden soll.



> „(2) Die Regulierungsbehörde führt eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern von
> Anschlüssen, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten für eingehende R-Gespräche zu
> sperren sind. Endkunden können ihren Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten
> beauftragen, die Aufnahme ihrer Nummern in die Sperrliste oder
> ...



Natürlich muss dann wieder der Kunde selbst tätig werden, aber immerhin muss er nicht ermitteln, welche Anbieter es gibt.


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Das ist schon mal ein Anfang.
Besser wäre IMHO das Anmeldesystem. Wer sowas nutzen will möge sich bitte - kostenlos - für den Dienst anmelden. Alle, die das nicht wollen, brauchen garnix zu tun.


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2005)

Ein ähnlicher Fall wurde vom AG München entschieden.

Quelle: Beck-aktuell
http://rsw.beck.de/rsw/shop/default.asp?toc=hp.root




> AG München: Betreiber eines Münzfernsprechers muss für eingehende «R-Gespräche» nicht zahlen
> 
> Eine Telefongesellschaft, die «R-Gespräche», bei denen der Angerufene die Kosten für das Gespräch übernimmt, automatisch vermittelt, kann die Kosten von auf einem Münzfernsprecher empfangenen «R-Gesprächen» nicht dem Inhaber des Gerätes berechnen. Denn Münzfernsprecher entsendeten einen so genannten «Kuckuckston», an dem ein handvermittelnder Operator den Münzfernsprecher erkennen könne, führte das Amtsgericht München aus. Sei einem automatisierten Vermittlungssystem der Telefongesellschaft der «Kuckuckston» nicht erkennbar, trage hierfür die Gesellschaft das Risiko (Urteil vom 14.10.2004, Az.: 213 C 19481/04, rechtskräftig).


----------



## 118xx (9 Mai 2005)

Die Klage wurde zwischenzeitlich zurückgenommen.


----------



## 118xx (20 Mai 2005)

Mit der Klagerücknahme war über den Anspruch materiellrechtlich noch nicht entschieden, es hätte durchaus erneut Klage erhoben können werden.

Inzwischen liegt aber auch eine Verzichtserklärung des Telefonunternehmens vor.


Damit ist die Sache endgültig beendet.


----------

